# Fun with bareback riding!



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Group lesson in the indoor arena (sorry it's a little dark - and noisy! The rain was beating on the tin roof!!)...we all went bareback and walked/trotted in a line around the arena, it was fun  I'm on the far wall (outside of the circle) - the only English rider! ;-)


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Your horse is gorgeous! Looks like fun!


----------



## cadar and honey (Apr 14, 2009)

i love bearbak riddind its fun and its easy to hold on


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow. Sandie looks great. That looks like so much fun. I think I will go ride now......


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I always enjoy seeing Sandie, such a GORGEOUS horse! You guys look so lovely together, going very well!
x


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

Looks like. fun but did anyone else notice that the lad who was riding the paint totaly slapped her horse. i am sorry footprints but that bugs me.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

appy rider 4 life said:


> Looks like. fun but did anyone else notice that the lad who was riding the paint totaly slapped her horse. i am sorry footprints but that bugs me.


I ride with this group all the time it was just a little slap on the neck to tell her to knock it off. It looks WAY worse in this video than in real life!! Her mare was being feisty that day and was pinning her ears at the other horses from time to time...but I know that woman and she would NEVER hurt her horse, she LOVES that Paint and spoils her rotten!


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

okay, i hope i was just whoa, okay thanks for clearling that up.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

you two are so good for each other


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

that looks like fun!! I remeber we and a line up one of hourse shows, were ALL the kidds had that and stay with each other and if one fell behind or ran ahead you would loose and the last two would get a prize. I lost of course....my sisters old horse that we were racing agaist them.


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks like you both had a blast! Riding bareback is just too fun. 
Your horse is beautiful by the way.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I love drill team.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

appy rider 4 life said:


> okay, i hope i was just whoa, okay thanks for clearling that up.


No problem  I can see how it would look really bad if you didn't know her or her horse!


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

now i am on the same page as you guys


----------

